# Christmas - 2012



## Relle (Jan 2, 2012)

Don't hit me over the head.  

Its 50 weeks and 5 days 'til Christmas.

hahahahahahaha


----------



## Traceyann (Jan 2, 2012)

PML.... u r a worry Relle lol


----------



## Sunny (Jan 2, 2012)

not enough time...


----------



## ElkRiverSoapCo (Jan 18, 2012)

You are too real with this post! Shuffling two businesses that are both retail/manufacturing, next christmas is coming too soon already!!! lol


----------



## ChrissyB (Jan 19, 2012)

On the day after Christmas my sister said to me...Today is my favourite day!. I asked her why? she said Cos its the longest time from this Christmas to the next one!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jan 19, 2012)

Huge .... 'Unlike' ... 'Dislike' ... 'Not Like'

I printed an A4 full year calender and have marked important dates on it ... then marked 6 weeks prior and 12 weeks prior.  Hopefully this will mean I won't sell out of soap before chrissie like I did 2011.

Have also marked it with '6 weeks before easter swap' ... so I can keep an eye on end dates.  

Of course this doesn't mean I won't run late, but hopefully it will help me plan a load better!


----------



## Relle (Mar 3, 2012)

41 weeks 'til Christmas   .Plenty of time to get the soap done.

Only 4 weeks and 4 days 'til Easter. Eeeecckkkkkk.

Only 10 weeks 'til Mothers Day. Lots of time to soap.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 4, 2012)

You don't scare me. There's still plenty of time before I start panicking about Christmas.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Mar 5, 2012)

I refuse to pay for meds to deal with my massive anxiety caused by Relle ... I absolutely and totally refuse!  _ I wonder if this site has personal liability insurance ... _LOL!


----------



## Relle (Mar 6, 2012)

Hazel said:
			
		

> You don't scare me. There's still plenty of time before I start panicking about Christmas.



hehe, I like stirring the pot.


----------



## Relle (Mar 6, 2012)

Dragonkaz said:
			
		

> I refuse to pay for meds to deal with my massive anxiety caused by Relle ... I absolutely and totally refuse!  _ I wonder if this site has personal liability insurance ... _LOL!



Might have some left over vallium I can send you   .


----------



## Hazel (Mar 6, 2012)

Relle9 said:
			
		

> Hazel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aha! Now we know what a troublemaker you are! Using scare tactics to motivate and manipulate people. Ain't skeered!


----------



## Genny (Mar 6, 2012)

Relle9 said:
			
		

> Might have some left over vallium I can send you   .



Are you sharing with everybody?!


----------



## Relle (Mar 7, 2012)

Genny said:
			
		

> Relle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, don't think I could keep up the supply  :wink: .


----------



## PrairieCraft (Mar 7, 2012)

Relle9 said:
			
		

> Don't hit me over the head.



As I opened this post the thought going through my mind was *whack*!!

Laughed MAO that the first thing you said was don't hit me.  

I'm not ready for christmas!!!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm dealing with the easter soap swap first ... then a girlfriends birthday ... then ...

... trying to make enough soap in advance of 'special' events ... and having loads of fun making soap ... and enjoying my markets!


----------

